# Typhus Conversion



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

heres a typhus i converted using lots of greenstuff and a few bits.. i like the wee guardsman skeleton sticking out under his arse.


































what ya think?:grin:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

very sexy model i cant wait to see it painted


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome work dude, cant wait to see it all finished and painted, its gonna look epic. I need to improve my skills with GS


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice, well sculptured. Nice clean conversion (oxymoron, bloody nurgle)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It looks ace, love the power claw. Can not wait antil it is painted


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

Very ooey and gooey, just the way it should be. Love the skeleton and stuff. I, too, cannot wait to see how you paint it.


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

heres some painted pics, i still think it needs alot of work but im not sure what to add, so any suggestions and tips are welcome


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The claw looks really good. Did you try it the other way? As in the fingers aimig down? 
AS for something to add why not a banner of some kind?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

i love the colour of the armour, only thing is id shade the recesses a bit more.
though it maybe the flash has brightened it up a bit.
good GS work too.k:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

great work dude i love the wormy thing going up his scythe im jealous


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

fantastico - job well done. Only thing i'd do is add a tinnie black wash here and there. Make things ping out a bit more.


----------



## Shas La (Oct 13, 2008)

great modeling work nice colours perhaps try to make all the boils slightly different to show different deseases


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks outstanding, can we have a close up on the front, please


----------

